# Microsoft Office WordPerfect Converter Buffer Overflow Vulnerability (Moderately)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Microsoft Office WordPerfect Converter Buffer Overflow Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12529

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12529/

CRITICAL:
Moderately critical

IMPACT:
System access

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Microsoft Works Suite 2002
http://secunia.com/product/2144/
Microsoft Works Suite 2001
http://secunia.com/product/2145/
Microsoft Word 2002
http://secunia.com/product/2150/
Microsoft Word 2000
http://secunia.com/product/2149/
Microsoft Publisher 2002
http://secunia.com/product/30/
Microsoft Publisher 2000
http://secunia.com/product/29/
Microsoft Office XP
http://secunia.com/product/23/
Microsoft Office 2003 Student and Teacher Edition
http://secunia.com/product/2278/
Microsoft Office 2003 Standard Edition
http://secunia.com/product/2275/
Microsoft Office 2003 Small Business Edition
http://secunia.com/product/2277/
Microsoft Office 2003 Professional Edition
http://secunia.com/product/2276/
Microsoft Office 2000
http://secunia.com/product/24/
Microsoft Frontpage 2002
http://secunia.com/product/26/
Microsoft Frontpage 2000
http://secunia.com/product/27/
Microsoft Works Suite 2003
http://secunia.com/product/2143/
Microsoft Works Suite 2004
http://secunia.com/product/3897/

DESCRIPTION:
Peter Winter-Smith has reported a vulnerability in various Microsoft
Office products, which can be exploited by malicious people to
compromise a user's system.

The vulnerability is caused due to a boundary error within the
WordPerfect Converter and can be exploited to cause a buffer overflow
if a user opens a malicious document.

Successful exploitation may allow execution of arbitrary code with
the users privileges.

The vulnerability affects WordPerfect Converter 5.x, which is
included in various Microsoft Office products.

SOLUTION:
Microsoft has released updates.

Microsoft Office 2000 Software (SP 3):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=88F52E69-99E1-4892-9A53-84E5DFADFE6B

Microsoft Office XP Software (SP 3):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=10A6CEB3-7B94-4F74-A5A0-60C31CE2F57B

Microsoft Office 2003:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=A0629800-1889-495B-B25E-4637D6B03250

Microsoft Works Suite 2001:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=88F52E69-99E1-4892-9A53-84E5DFADFE6B

Microsoft Works Suite 2002:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=10A6CEB3-7B94-4F74-A5A0-60C31CE2F57B

Microsoft Works Suite 2003:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=10A6CEB3-7B94-4F74-A5A0-60C31CE2F57B

Microsoft Works Suite 2004:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=10A6CEB3-7B94-4F74-A5A0-60C31CE2F57B

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
Peter Winter-Smith, Next Generation Security Software.

ORIGINAL ADVISORY:
MS04-027 (KB884933):
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-027.mspx

----------------------------------------------------------------------

About:
This Advisory was delivered by Secunia as a free service to help
everybody keeping their systems up to date against the latest
vulnerabilities.

Subscribe:
http://secunia.com/secunia_security_advisories/

Definitions: (Criticality, Where etc.)
http://secunia.com/about_secunia_advisories/


Please Note:
Secunia recommends that you verify all advisories you receive by
clicking the link.
Secunia NEVER sends attached files with advisories.
Secunia does not advise people to install third party patches, only
use those supplied by the vendor.


----------

